# Нестабильность позвонков - делать или нет подводное вытяжение?



## Сергей75 (25 Апр 2014)

Здравствуйте! Мне 38 лет.
Грыжа 5 мм L5-S1. 
Повседневно: тянуще-режущая боль в левой ягодице при ходьбе и сидя, периодически пропадает вообще или начинает отдавать в левую ногу. Периодически возникают обострения в положении сидя, а именно: в какой-то момент происходит движение позвонков (как я понимаю), такое ёрзанье относительно друг друга в горизонтальной плоскости, и в определенном положении происходит защемление. При движениях в положении лежа чувствуется подвижность позвонков в поясничной области и легкое похрустывание, никаких нагрузок, просто когда ворочаешься.  При попытках повисеть на турнике-боль усилилась, отказался.
Один невролог направил на водное вытяжение (ничего др особо не предлагал-гос. учреждение).
Другой-вертеброневролог сказал, что любое вытяжение противопоказано, т.к. позвонки нестабильны и предложил другое лечение (лазеротерапия и пр.) Кому верить-непонятно, но больше склоняюсь ко 2-му, т.к. все осложнения начинаются именно при повышении подвижности ( спорт и активный отдых-сразу дают знать), а первый врач вообще этому никакого внимания не уделил.
  Снимаю болевой синдром медикаментозно, ношу корсет. Вопрос: все же делать или нет подводное вытяжение (как более мягкий вариант отн. сухого) ?
  Фото закл. МРТ и снимки прилагаю. Прошу специалистов дать рекомендацию. Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (26 Апр 2014)

*Сергей75*, здравствуйте!
Разместите, пожалуйста, снимки, следуя инструкции - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
В каком регионе Вы проживаете?


----------



## Сергей75 (26 Апр 2014)

Живу в Саратове. Снимка у меня нет (пленки не было) . Дали компакт-диск со снимками и программой просмотра. Сделал оттуда скрины и поместил в пдф.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Апр 2014)

Есть явления спондилоартроза. Листеза нет. Необходимо сделать функциональную рентгенографию поясничного отдела позвоночника (обязательно с предварительной подготовкой).


----------



## Сергей75 (28 Апр 2014)

А что представляет собой пред. подготовка ? Из 4х неврологов у которых я консультировался никто мне этого не посоветовал. Боюсь искать где делают эту процедуру и объяснять исполнителям что мне надо-придется самому.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Апр 2014)

Подготовка на рентген:


После 14:00 принять слабительное.

После 19:00 не ужинать, сделать очистительную клизму

и принять две табл. активированного угля.

Утром не завтракать, сделать очистительную клизму.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (29 Апр 2014)

Сергей75 написал(а):


> Снимаю болевой синдром медикаментозно, ношу корсет. Вопрос: все же делать или нет подводное вытяжение (как более мягкий вариант отн. сухого) ?


Нестабильность и вытяжение несовместимы. Нестабильность позвоночника - прямое противопоказание к любым видам вытяжения. Обратитесь к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту.


----------

